# All Rental gear now on sale - Boulder



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

Check out the updated pricing on all of our rental gear. We have substantially reduced the prices of the majority of our Rafts, Frames, Oars, Kayaks, Paddle Boards, Paddles, Tubes, and more. 

Whitewater Tubing:: Tube Rentals and Sales::Raft Rentals and Sales in Boulder, Colorado

Whitewater Tube
Colorado Water Sport
3600 Arapahoe Ave. 
Boulder CO 80303


----------

